# Opinion on the Ford 601 WorkMaster tractor?



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

Is this tractor worthy to be in my possession? (comes with bush hog, blade, disk, plow and palate lift attachment.)

What do I need to know about this model before "obtainium"?


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

It made it the first 50 years. Another 50 don't seem out of reason. If the lift arms work welL and the motor sounds smooth without smoke, AND the price is right have your way with it.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

If the price is right, it is a good tractor.....


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

If it is in good condition it should be great. I know of no known issues with the 601.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We bought a 661 work master almost 2 years ago. Dh spent 9 months rebuilding it. It came with a front loader bucket/pallet fork. We love it. It's been a great little tractor for us. I can't quite figure out the gear shift. We've had a bit of trouble with sand in the gas tank from the sand blasting....and he had to re-build the carburator (sp?) twice. It's a great little tractor.

It went from this:









to this:


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Great basic tractor, basically the updated version of the 8N. Live hydraulic, tad more power.

Now, the middle number tells us the options. Technically there was no 601 tractor, there was a 641, 651, 661....

The 661 will have the 5-speed tranny with live pto - the best!

651 will be 5 speed, but no live pto.

641 will be the 4 speed, no live pto.

There could have been other middle digits, but 661 would be worth extra to most.

621 or 631 would have been made without 3pt or pto perhaps. And 671 or 681 woulda been the SelectoSpeed tranny, a 10-speed automatic trany that actually worked pretty good, but is a horroble money pit if things go wrong with it. I'm not sure all these were made in the 601 series.....

--->Paul


----------

